# DNA 60 Day Wonder (auto)



## db33322 (Jan 13, 2010)

This will be my first Journal to put on here. I was looking though Attitude a couple of weeks and saw these seeds and decided to get some to see how good of a medical strain these are. Outside of the medical use what grabbed my attention was they claim that these only take 60 days from start to finish and can flower in any light cycle. 
My grow will be done in soil (MG seed starter) in 1gal pot starting in my tent with T5's and then flowering under a 600w in my grow room.


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2010)

Very cool Dude....I am grabbing me the plush comfy chair and pulling it up over here...DNA auto? Very sweet...DNA has some great regular strains....I hope they took some time and created a good auto strain....
I use the same soil and hve had nothing but great results...it's the only MG soil that has no time release nutrients...good luck and GREEN MOJO


----------



## db33322 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks HL I've been using the MG for my auto blueberry for a little while and it works great though I have been trying to mix it in with FFOF to see if would do any better but haven't seen any difference.


----------



## db33322 (Jan 14, 2010)

So tonight I started 3 of these little girls by planting each one in a 1gal water bottle from Whole Foods. I have found that these bottles work great for autos and cost next to nothing. If these are like any other auto strain than I should see them sprout by the weekend.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 14, 2010)

Subscribed...  I cant wait to see these babies grow....  Ive been waitin for someone to get these goin....


----------



## stand (Jan 14, 2010)

I wanna see  60 days is simply amazing and I cant wait to see. I will sit down and shut up now :48:


----------



## blueshawk (Jan 14, 2010)

Got a pack on the way myself.


----------



## db33322 (Jan 17, 2010)

Last night I saw that two of the three seeds that I planted had sprouted. The third one is starting to break the soil so it should be up by tomorrow.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 17, 2010)

:baby: 
So cute - luv the baby pic  
Green Mojo for your Auto Grow.


----------



## db33322 (Jan 21, 2010)

I've been a little busy this week and havent been able to give any updates this week. So on Sunday night I started the rest of these little girls or the other 9. The seeds come in a batch of 6 fem and picked up two of them. Since these are a medical grade strain I decided to go ahead and get them all going to try a few things out for curing and different light cycles.
So tonight when I was watering everything I saw that 9 of the 12 have sprouted and all are looking good. Also in the background are a few of the free Christmas seeds, I started the Sleestack and LA Confidential about 2 weeks ago. So I guess I will add the those two strains to this GJ.


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

Looking good...I usually run my autos right in my veg tent with my regular strains....I am interested in that sleestack x skunk...I can't wait to see how they do...


----------



## db33322 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well its been a while since I last updated this sorry just been really busy and havent had the time. A little over a week ago I moved all 10 of my girls into my flowering room under a 600w, since moving them in there they have started to add on some height to them. I also started to add FF Grow Big tonight when I was watering everything. The first two pics are off the 60 day wonders and I wasnt able to take a pic of all since some are between my auto blueberry that is just finishing up.
The third pic is of the Sleestack x Skunk and L.A. Confidential x Skunk I was lucky enough to have 2 of the 3 of each end up being girls. Tonight I moved them into larger pots should be moving those into my flower room sometime this weekend or next week. You can tell that they are crossed with a skunk strain as they stink so good already. Some of the fan leaves on the Sleestack are huge (grapefruit size) and I think I may make a few clones before moving them to the other room.


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking good....nice and green


----------



## db33322 (Feb 16, 2010)

For this update there really is not much to add, things are going along really well and I have started to add FF Big Bloom to all the girls. Also i will be able to keep this journal more informed starting this weekend. I got one quick picture to add for now and should have more tomorrow along with some of the Sleestack x Skunk and L.A. Confidential x Skunk, both of them are coming along nicely.


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2010)

Lookin good...


----------



## db33322 (Feb 21, 2010)

Things are moving along nicely now and picked up some new nutes to start on all my girls from Advanced Nutrients Big Buds. I have 10 of the 60 day wonder and 1 sleestack x skunk and 1 L.A. Confidential x Skunk. I have all of these plants in 12/12 lighting for the slee and LA but also to test out if these really can grow in any light cycle. So far it doesnt seem to hurt other than slow down the speed of growth but that was expected running them on less light. Though it is only day 40 since germ or day 36 since sprout I dont see them being ready in 60 days. 
I have a few pics here and the first 4 are of the 60 day wonders and the last is of the other two


----------



## db33322 (Feb 25, 2010)

This has been a busy week for me as I re-did my flower room trading in my flat white painted walls with reflective mylar. I found that I am now fighting a pest or bug problem and cant find any info on these bugs. They are very small and white but not fungus gnats maybe springtalls but cant tail do to there size. These little critters move quickly through the soil and stay down in the lower half of my pot. If anyone has had these bugs before please let me know what they are, there body is more of a grain of rice shape with a white body to them. I guess this will be the last time that I use the MG seed started, time to switch to FF Light Warrior. 
Last time I updated the journal I started to use A.N. Big Bud and this has cause some very slight nute burn which I am working on to fix at this time. All 10 of the 60 wonders range in height from 16" up to 28". Here a are a couple of pictures of one of the girls I took with my phone and will get some more up tomorrow along with one of my sleestack x skunk for HL.


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 26, 2010)

Almost sounds like termites.  Idk?  Try gettin a pic of em.


----------



## subcool (Feb 26, 2010)

Id vote for Root aphids my self or Thrips seems pretty common in many store bought soils espiacially OF for the record.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

I had a bad case of fungus gnats a few grows back from the FFOF, but other than that I have had no problem with the soil...I am however going to be mixing up my own from now on, as I just think I can make it myself for cheaper...starting with a good quality local potting soil.

Your plants look nice!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2010)

hey db33322 i also use AN nutes line and have nothing but good things to say about them apart from the $ you have to pay for them how long have you had your autos on 12/12 i also have some russian rocket fuel auto on 12/12 in my round 4 multi grow gj only b/c i didnt want to throw them away i was planing on makeing seed but didnt get any male so in steed of getting rid i put 6 of them in a 20l bucket and 1 in a 14l bucket aswel they are at 7 weeks today and doing fine the amount of bud growning on them has suprised me considering they are on 12/12 are you just useing the big bud as bloom nutes b/c its an additive not a base nutrient you may want to think about getting something to go with it btw your girls look good  

fruity


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 26, 2010)

The LA and Slee are not the freebies from the Attitude around X-mas are they?


----------



## db33322 (Feb 26, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> The LA and Slee are not the freebies from the Attitude around X-mas are they?


Yes they are and they are doing really good


----------



## db33322 (Feb 26, 2010)

I ended up finding out what these bugs through a friend and he gave me a site to order some predatory mites from to solve this problem. If any one else needs to every get something like this here is the type that I ordered  hXXp://greenmethods.com/site/biocontrols/hypoaspis/  thanks Sub for pointing me in the right direction. 


fruity86 I got a little tied up for a bit of time and didnt update this for a couple of weeks but the other AN nute that I was using was the Voodoo Juice when I first put them in the flowering room and I've been running the 12/12 cycle now for 3 weeks or so. I did notice that it did slow down the over all time of the grow a bit and that there is no way that these will be ready by the 60 mark but thats ok. I do think that if I was running a 18/6 or even as they said can go for 24 of light that the 60 day time frame that DNA talked about. By the way what A.N. nutes do you use for your plant? I have Pirahna, Tarantula I know that they are the same pretty much but one was given to me, the Voodoo Juice and Big Bud if there is anything out there that would help with soil that Im missing please let me know. 


This pic is of my Sleestack x Skunk of the X-mas freebies that is doing really well. I was able to get 3 clone her and need to get them into larger pots this weekend.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2010)

hey again on my current grow im useing iguana juice bloom, bud blood but you are to far for that its to induce flowering earlyer then just flipping and wating for them to start budding normally it takes around the 2 week mark for pistils to form depending on strain this is the first time ive used this and my girls have started (forming) 8 days after the flip to me thats a winner anyway im also useing big bud, carboload, hammerhead pk 9/18 and overdrive for the end of the grow also on order sensi cal mg mix in my dwc im useing sensi grow a+b and sensisym ive never used the voodoo or pirahna so i couldnt say wot there like but 1 thing i can say is on my last grow i started useing hammerhead halfway through and it made a big diffrence in bud growth heres a link to all AN products
 hxxp://ikon-international.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=14&Itemid=29&vmcchk=1&Itemid=29
or you could go to AN web site heres the link for that hxxp://www.advancednutrientsonline.com/advancednutrients-feed-programs.php[/url] hope this help
btw the sleestack looks good


----------



## db33322 (Feb 26, 2010)

Iguana juice sound allot like the Voodoo Juice as u use it for the first 2 weeks one the plant has been put under the flowering lights. I was also planning on getting Overdrive when I was there but they where out so I will be picking it up tomorrow when I go over there. I do find some of the stuff the A.N. has is the exact same as something else with just a different name, I guess maybe for those that dont want something that has a name that goes with growing MJ. 
I really like the pirahna since it can be used as soon as you plant your seed or like I do just germ them in the soil to start from and use it through out the veg cycle. Though I think from now on I am going to just use it during the germ and seedling stage and move over to Tarantula for the veg state on my next grow.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey db iguana juice bloom is a 1 part organic base nutrient you can use on it own through out flowering  Voodoo Juice is a liquid solution consisting of five strains of microbes, one of which is a nitrogen fixer. These microbes colonize the plant's root system facilitating the conversion of nutrients both organic and chemical. voodoo you can use in veg and early flowering


----------



## db33322 (Feb 27, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey db iguana juice bloom is a 1 part organic base nutrient you can use on it own through out flowering  Voodoo Juice is a liquid solution consisting of five strains of microbes, one of which is a nitrogen fixer. These microbes colonize the plant's root system facilitating the conversion of nutrients both organic and chemical. voodoo you can use in veg and early flowering



I was reading into allot of the A.N. product info last night and saw what you are talking about here. I'll have to pick up some of that while I'm out later today.


----------



## db33322 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I was able to get a little soil with one of those bugs and took it over to a local store and they informed me that they where springtails. The only problem that I had was that they didnt carry anything to kill them and couldnt let me know if they where a danger to my plants unless I was able to let them know what type of plant I am growning. So if anyone would know the answer to this I would help out allot.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 28, 2010)

Google is my friend, lol
hxxp://www.howtogetridofstuff.com/pest-control/how-to-get-rid-of-springtails/


----------



## MidnightToker (Feb 28, 2010)

if you dont mind i'm going to pull up a chair for this :watchplant:  i was just thinking of how a 12/12 light cycle would work out. home you can get a handle on your pest problem


----------



## db33322 (Feb 28, 2010)

On todays watering I began to add iguana juice along with the big bud that I was waiting on to come in at my local shop out here. I also picked up Azamax for my springtail issue those they dont seem to be causing any damage to the plants but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 28, 2010)

I am an auto noobie, but I thought they did best at 18/6 schedule? That is what I was planning when I start mine. Did that change?


----------



## db33322 (Feb 28, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> I am an auto noobie, but I thought they did best at 18/6 schedule? That is what I was planning when I start mine. Did that change?




No that didnt change with auto's as far as I know but DNA claims that the 60 Day Wonder can flower in any light cycle from 12/12 to 24. I ended up trying this out due to have some other strains that needed to run in a 12/12 cycle and it seems to be work out fine. I think I may try to start another auto strain that I have laying around here in a 12/12 just to see if it works with any other.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 1, 2010)

db33322   Just wondering why you use clear bottles for pots???  Light is not good for the roots bud....?

 I use bottles as well to save $ but i spraypaint the outsides of them black to keep light out...


----------



## db33322 (Mar 1, 2010)

Part of it is just being lazy I use to paint them all but just got tired of doing that since every time I started one I would just throw out the water jugs after use. Also I havent really seen any problems while leaving the pots clear but I know I really should at least cover them with some black trash bags.


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 8, 2010)

man i wish you would of left it on 18/6 or higher since you said the 12/12 slowed them down some hope this doesnt mean they would of finished in 60 days but now will take longer. btw ty for the post im a riu member and was just looking for someone who was growing it as i just bought 12 myself


----------



## db33322 (Mar 9, 2010)

Delux83 said:
			
		

> man i wish you would of left it on 18/6 or higher since you said the 12/12 slowed them down some hope this doesnt mean they would of finished in 60 days but now will take longer. btw ty for the post im a riu member and was just looking for someone who was growing it as i just bought 12 myself



You will like these as they great strain to grow IMO. 

These are starting to look like they may be done in 60 days now or right around that time which should be the weekend of the 19th but all I can do is wait and see. Tomorrow I have to head over to my local shop and pick up A.N.'s Revive to help out after having this pest problem and that I finally got under control. 

For HL the sleestack x skunk is doing really well and was able to get a couple of clones make it, though I was having problems keeping the RH up but somehow they made it. I wish I would have topped her and giver a little LST but guess I will do that with the clones when there ready. Pic 2 and 3 are of her.


----------



## db33322 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm just a couple of days away from harvest and has something that I have never seen before with a couple of my girls and had to cut them down early. About an inch of the of the main branch at the soil line had turned yellow and dried out within a 36 hour time and couldnt do anything to save them so they are now hanging up drying. If anyone has had this happen to them before I would love to know what they think caused it. 
As far a the rest of these girls they look great, I pulled them off of the nutes last week and started flushing with 1tbsp molasses per gal. If everything goes right I should be harvesting this weekend.

Here is a couple of more pics for everyone, sorry there not the best quality I really need to go pick up a new camera, well enjoy


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 19, 2010)

they look good bro exactly how many days they at now? I got mine the other day well only got half the order but they said sending the other half out. im gonna be growing mine outdoors though. so gotta wait for it to warm up.


----------



## db33322 (Mar 19, 2010)

Delux83 said:
			
		

> they look good bro exactly how many days they at now? I got mine the other day well only got half the order but they said sending the other half out. im gonna be growing mine outdoors though. so gotta wait for it to warm up.




Today would be day 61 and they where ready but just waiting until the weekend to harvest.  They look really good but I wonder what they would have looked like if I had grown under the 18/6 cycle.


----------

